# Shadows



## IslandT (Nov 2, 2006)

I looked at a house to paint (interior) today and it had dark, almost black shadows running along the ceiling joists and they had started to run down the walls following the wall studs. You could see the shadow of the screw/nail heads. This was occurring mainly along the outside walls.  This house is only seven years old.  Question is, will Kilz seal and prevent this from coming through on a new paint job and stomping the ceilings?


----------



## Donny (Nov 2, 2006)

Shadows as in you see the flaws in the sheetrock? Or is it smoke damage? Smoke damage oil based kiltz will do fine. If it's flaws in the sheet rock then flat paint may help hide it but it will still show. Paint does not fix bad sheetrock. Thick texture can also help hide flaws.


----------



## IslandT (Nov 3, 2006)

No flaws in sheetrock and not smoke damage.  It is on every stud and joist and looks like it is coming from behind the paint, not yet on the surface.


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 3, 2006)

Is this problem also on the ceiling?
If not, then there may be a moisture problem in the walls.
What's on the outside of the house?
If it's brick, are there weeps at the bottom of the walls to let moisture escape?
If not brick, then is there space between the ground and the siding?
Moisture will wick right up a wall if it can't escape.

Vapors condense during the night when temps drop. the water that condenses inside the walls can't escape, so it soaks into everything. If the wood has been wet, it will cause staining directly onto the drywall and the staining will soak right through. The nails can rust, that can cause even more problems rusty nails releasing.. staining, breaking, pulling through.

Coat them with a stain-kiling primer like Kilz, It may take 2 coats, Then paint over.

BUT find the source of the problem first! Get that corrected, then paint


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll bet the owners burned candles. 

This is a typical home inspection issue I see all the time. As Square Eye said the heat diference between the studs and the insulated area are what causes the shadows to show up.
You need to wash the walls to get rid of the issue, then stain block it with the primers mentioned. 
Then paint the colors you want and stay away from candles!!


----------



## joann47 (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the same problem with my wall, it is all outside walls, my husband does smoke and burn candles, but the problem is in the bedrooms too and there is no candles or cigarette smoke


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 31, 2008)

Usually the shadowing stays in the same room. It has been known to travel around the house though.
Another culprit could be the fireplace or heating system if you have oil.
The remedy is still the same.


----------

